# London Support Groups? 2013



## CatherineH (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I know this topic has been brought up before but I think it'd be a good idea to set up a support group in London. Are there are already? Would we be starting from scratch?


----------



## mirp (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm from London! Keen to be kept informed about any meet ups!


----------



## mirp (Apr 12, 2013)

I should also add, I'm 22 and a student. I'd love to meet up with some other students who are going through the same issues! It is so embarrassing and difficult with exams and travel etc. i feel so limited and constricted. Would be able to meet up anywhere in zone 1 or 2 (preferably somewhere public, for safety! Did I mention I also have anxiety? Sigh.) WITH TOILETS.

Can't wait! Xx


----------



## ali_123 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi. I think this is a good idea and have been thinking along the same lines recently. I'll do a bit of research into whether there are any existing groups to get involved in or whether starting a new one is a good idea.


----------



## Anna Cox (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've set up a London support group, you can join it at: http://www.meetup.com/IBS-Meetup-London/

hope to see you there!

Anna x


----------

